# Why are my nipples sore?



## Steve-O (Aug 11, 2004)

I am almost done with my T4 cycle and my nipple are sore all the time.   Is that a Bad thing?  I thought someone told me that is a bad sign.  I am getting a lot bigger gain like 15 pounds and have about 2 shot left.  I am going to take some Whinny after this and thats about it.  What do you take after I am done with Whinny that will keep me from getting bitch tits and keep my estrogen from going up?


----------



## dugie82 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ouch man, get some nolva on hand quick. You should really start on nolva at first symptoms. Also check the PCT sticky.


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 11, 2004)

Winny should not give you bitch tits as it does not convert to estrogen. As for the nips, do they hurt to the touch? Are they itchy? Do you feel a lump in them yet? Take 80mg nolv for a few days and seeif that helps, then take about 40mg for 2 wks.


----------



## heavy (Aug 11, 2004)

Good advice Js.


----------



## tee (Aug 12, 2004)

Is the T4 your talking about Test 400? T4 is a thyroid hormone.


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 12, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Is the T4 your talking about Test 400? T4 is a thyroid hormone.



Good question Tee. I assumed it was some other pro hormone out there that I've never heard of.


----------



## Steve-O (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah it tes 400 mg.  They are just sensitive to the touch.  There are no lumbs in them.  WHat does it mean that my nipples are sensitive to the touch?  What is nolv and what do it do?  How much does it cost usually?


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 12, 2004)

Steve-O said:
			
		

> Yeah it tes 400 mg.  They are just sensitive to the touch.  There are no lumbs in them.  WHat does it mean that my nipples are sensitive to the touch?  What is nolv and what do it do?  How much does it cost usually?



You need to get some nolvadex asap and start taking 80mg for a few days and then continue with 40mg for a couple wks. That seems to work for most. You do not want to get a lump because it will be too late then most likely. Nolvadex can stop gyno from forming when symptoms arise but it cannot make bitch tits go away if they have already formed. That takes about 3 or 4 grand in suregery. Hey, have you checked out some of the sponsors on the board


----------



## heavy (Aug 12, 2004)

jsjs24 said:
			
		

> You need to get some nolvadex asap and start taking 80mg for a few days and then continue with 40mg for a couple wks. That seems to work for most. You do not want to get a lump because it will be too late then most likely. Nolvadex can stop gyno from forming when symptoms arise but it cannot make bitch tits go away if they have already formed. That takes about 3 or 4 grand in suregery. Hey, have you checked out some of the sponsors on the board



JS-Good advice, but I have a question. Will this method work while on cycle, with estrogens forming, or is it just a general rule to stop the drugs, and then use high doses of nolva to try to get rid of the gyno? I am currently on 1g test, with gyno forming, but my liquid armidex has lost some serious potency, as it is somwehat old and is not stopping the aromatization well.  Do you think this method you have will get rid of the gyno, or should someone on serious doses of test do something different?


----------



## Steve-O (Aug 12, 2004)

can you take nolvadex in the pill form?  Will it do then same thing?  ANd can I start taking nolvadex with my cycle?

is this a good source? http://www.fitrition.com/catalog.php?item=281&ret=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fitrition.com%2Fcatalog.php%3Fpage%3D1


----------



## heavy (Aug 12, 2004)

Steve-O said:
			
		

> can you take nolvadex in the pill form?  Will it do then same thing?  ANd can I start taking nolvadex with my cycle?
> 
> is this a good source? http://www.fitrition.com/catalog.php?item=281&ret=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fitrition.com%2Fcatalog.php%3Fpage%3D1




Yes, Nolvadex comes in pill form, and you should take it with your cycle, but this can also depend on what you are cycling. Also, that link you posted, the "6 OXO" is not Nolvadex, nor is it as effective as  nolvadex.


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 13, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> JS-Good advice, but I have a question. Will this method work while on cycle, with estrogens forming, or is it just a general rule to stop the drugs, and then use high doses of nolva to try to get rid of the gyno? I am currently on 1g test, with gyno forming, but my liquid armidex has lost some serious potency, as it is somwehat old and is not stopping the aromatization well.  Do you think this method you have will get rid of the gyno, or should someone on serious doses of test do something different?



Why are you using a gram of test? Have you done several cycles? I have never needed to use a gram before, 750mg should be plenty. I can't remember your cycle history and stats, please refresh my memory. I am a firm believe that high doses are not entirely necessary if one takes adequate time off and busts his ass in the gym and at the dinner table. Gyno should be taken immediately when you notice sensitivity at 60-80mg ed for a few days til symptoms go away. If you are gyno prone which obviously you are then you should run 20mg nolv ed throughout a cycle to be safe. Do you run ldex with your cycle? That helps keep off bloat and can help with gyno I believe. It is actually stronger than nolv but for some reason nolv is better at combatting gyno that is already setting in.


----------



## tee (Aug 13, 2004)

I do not agree with taking that much test either. Very few people in this world should need to take that much test. 

Im kind of different regarding gyno. I can take liquid Arimidex with a cycle and my nips will still get a little itchy,, if I add Nolvadex, it goes away. I also have no problem when I just take Nolvadex by itself, or Letrozole by itself.


----------



## Steve-O (Aug 13, 2004)

anyone know wherer I can get Nolvadex for a cheap price without a prescription?


----------



## heavy (Aug 13, 2004)

www.ancillaryguys.com

they are an anasci sponsor too...and they have a good rep.


----------



## Steve-O (Aug 13, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> www.ancillaryguys.com
> 
> they are an anasci sponsor too...and they have a good rep.



Does it matter if you get liquid or pills?  If any more effected?


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 13, 2004)

Steve-O said:
			
		

> Does it matter if you get liquid or pills?  If any more effected?



It does not matter. Liquid and pills are both the same chemical....tamoxifen.


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 14, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> www.ancillaryguys.com
> 
> they are an anasci sponsor too...and they have a good rep.


 And you really should have had this product and done enough research about steroids to know what painful nipples are a sign of before you started this cycle.


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 14, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> JS-Good advice, but I have a question. Will this method work while on cycle, with estrogens forming, or is it just a general rule to stop the drugs, and then use high doses of nolva to try to get rid of the gyno?


It should and you should not have to discontinue the cycle.


----------

